# this would suck...



## robo.samurai (May 16, 2009)

since *ALOT* of people live in hyrule what happens if you get kattie/kattlin in your town and you know lots of people who live their? (I have 3 friends that live in hyrule 1 is in real life friend)


----------



## JasonBurrows (May 16, 2009)

Yeah, now I've read that twice, I see what you mean, it would suck, big time.


----------



## MygL (May 16, 2009)

My town name is special


----------



## Rene (May 16, 2009)

xYoh said:
			
		

> My town name is special


uhuh you're right, luckily i got myself an original townname also :')

hyrule is really overused O_O


----------



## .::PurpleLife::. (May 16, 2009)

no one has my name >


----------



## Wish (May 16, 2009)

Yea... But i never get that devil that walks sooo slow so I dont need to worry. =P


----------



## technoxmaniac (May 16, 2009)

Yeah, Hyrule is very popular.


----------



## Wish (May 16, 2009)

It would be nice if your town/name was one of a kind. ^.^


----------



## Liv (May 16, 2009)

Luckly I haven't gotten, it. So I'm save and for all this time I thought the kitten said something like, I live in [insert friend's name here] town.


----------



## Robin (May 16, 2009)

My name is bubble, and I haven't seen another person with their town called bubble yet..


----------



## rebma girl (May 16, 2009)

no one has my town name either lol


----------



## rebma girl (May 16, 2009)

xYoh said:
			
		

> My town name is special


I've heard of that a have little stuffed animals called them


well thats THEIR town name


----------



## fitzy (May 16, 2009)

Yeah...that would suck!


----------



## FITZEH (May 16, 2009)

robo.samurai said:
			
		

> since *ALOT* of people live in hyrule what happens if you get kattie/kattlin in your town and you know lots of people who live their? (I have 3 friends that live in hyrule 1 is in real life friend)


It happened me before...  :O


----------



## j-rod ACCF (May 16, 2009)

im thinking of rebuilding my town,but i can let anyone hold my stuff,ask why if you want


----------



## .::PurpleLife::. (May 16, 2009)

Animalcrossingwhisperer said:
			
		

> Luckly I haven't gotten, it. So I'm save and for all this time I thought the kitten said something like, I live in [insert friend's name here] town.


<small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small>lol you are a noob and wont admit it </small></small></small></small></small></small></small></small>
anyways no it like this
"I think my mommy is in <insert person's TOWN> "
or if you're talking to the mom
"I think she might of flown off to <insert person's town>"
lol


----------



## Phoenix Days (May 16, 2009)

my town name is Ball~oon and ive never seen anyone else with that name.


----------



## Princess (May 16, 2009)

Yah we have like 3 kingdoms here?


----------



## Pup101 (May 16, 2009)

That happened to me before. I had like 3 people from the same place. But i asked them if they had the mom or the kitten.


----------



## kalinn (May 16, 2009)

you can take her to any hyrule. 
and if its not the right one, she appears in your town again. 
im pretty sure. i forgot she was following me one time, and i went to someone elses town, and when i returned, she was back at my town asking to go to the same place.


----------



## Phil (May 16, 2009)

kalinn said:
			
		

> you can take her to any hyrule.
> and if its not the right one, she appears in your town again.
> im pretty sure. i forgot she was following me one time, and i went to someone elses town, and when i returned, she was back at my town asking to go to the same place.


yeah


----------



## j-rod ACCF (May 16, 2009)

my name is Hyrule with a capital H


----------



## Nightray (May 16, 2009)

robo.samurai said:
			
		

> since *ALOT* of people live in hyrule what happens if you get kattie/kattlin in your town and you know lots of people who live their? (I have 3 friends that live in hyrule 1 is in real life friend)


Wow... I'm happy I stopped playing for awhile xD


----------



## Mah (May 16, 2009)

> hyrule is really overused O_O


ugh i know! my friends town is called Hyrule. 

Vinnland forever!!!!


----------



## Nightray (May 16, 2009)

Mah said:
			
		

> > hyrule is really overused O_O
> 
> 
> ugh i know! my friends town is called Hyrule.
> ...


I would've called my town something else >_>


----------



## Midnight (May 18, 2009)

Try to Go to all of them!!


----------



## IceZtar (May 18, 2009)

I think OakVille is overused...
I think both firtzy and Sarah! have it I don't know...
Treetop!
I have a national anthem XD .
Treetop, Treetop, Treeto~~~p
Cherries, peaches, co co nutssss...PEARS!!!


----------



## Kanye Omari West (May 18, 2009)

No one got Hokkaido like me


----------



## FITZEH (May 18, 2009)

j-rod ACCF said:
			
		

> im thinking of rebuilding my town,but i can let anyone hold my stuff,ask why if you want


Why?


----------



## KCourtnee (May 18, 2009)

My town name is special also 

I don't know of anyone who has a town called Little C


----------



## Nightray (May 18, 2009)

CourtneeMalakian said:
			
		

> My town name is special also
> 
> I don't know of anyone who has a town called Little C


Sure, it's _special_ >,>


----------



## kalinn (May 18, 2009)

IceZtar said:
			
		

> I think OakVille is overused...
> I think both firtzy and Sarah! have it I don't know...
> Treetop!
> I have a national anthem XD .
> ...


hahhahah 
this litteraly made my ass fall off.. 
haha lmao. 
xD 

like omg. i can see it laying there, on the floor.. 
haha xD


----------



## robo.samurai (May 18, 2009)

BTW this realy never happened I just noticed I had 3 friends that live in hyrule and kattie or kattland apear alot in my town so 1 of these times it might happen to me


----------



## Goaliegal49 (May 18, 2009)

i bet no one has my town name. 

i have 5 people whos towns name is Guelph and i had the kitten, i had to bring her to Guelph. it was very confusing to get the correct town.

but ya Hyrule is very overused.


----------



## Nightray (May 19, 2009)

Hyrule is overused b/c Hyrule is an awesome name!
Hyrule...yeah.. it's overused it's nice to have a cool name from the legend of zelda series! : D
^ Lol.

But it would suck to have those cats in yer town


----------



## Draco Roar (May 19, 2009)

Ah gawd. That would suck...


----------



## SamXX (May 19, 2009)

Kingdom is quite popular. A few people here and a lot over on ACC.


----------



## IceZtar (May 19, 2009)

kalinn said:
			
		

> IceZtar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Need some sellotape?
Well at least I have a anthem >:[ .


----------



## KCourtnee (May 19, 2009)

Jojo said:
			
		

> CourtneeMalakian said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ok


----------



## klcthatsme (May 20, 2009)

ha my town is pretty good i think Daytona thats where i live!


----------



## robo.samurai (May 20, 2009)

Townsvil is from a show but still no one uses it.


----------



## Midnight (May 21, 2009)

My Town is New York!


----------



## shinobibeat (May 21, 2009)

I havent seen another Dreamlnd yet


----------



## The Sign Painter (May 21, 2009)

I do not know anyone with the town name of Warsaw.


----------



## The Sign Painter (May 21, 2009)

robo.samurai said:
			
		

> Townsvil is from a show but still no one uses it.


*cough*Power Puff Girls*cough*

Whew, I must have swine flu.


----------



## JasonBurrows (Jun 7, 2009)

My town name is Rome, as by looking at my signature, it's rich and expensive just like the real life Rome...


----------



## Liv (Jun 7, 2009)

_I hope no one has a Wetown._


----------



## Anna (Jun 8, 2009)

Mine, was faraway now its Brighton xD


----------



## FITZEH (Jun 8, 2009)

Mine is Oakville!


----------



## Anna (Jun 8, 2009)

Colm Fitzi said:
			
		

> Mine is Oakville!


Cool xD

never heard that one used before


----------



## gordobordo (Jun 8, 2009)

only one person has my name its datel


----------



## DirtyD (Jun 8, 2009)

That's why Pooburgh is unique.


----------



## ! AlainLeGrand ! (Jun 8, 2009)

I have a question. Why does everybody call is town Hyrule ?


----------



## FITZEH (Jun 8, 2009)

Anna said:
			
		

> Colm Fitzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOL But Sarah! uses it too..


----------

